# Corner TV Cabinet Conversion with Photos



## Catnei (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey everyone.

This is my go at a TV Cabinet conversion. I was inspired by the great jobs that everyone else has done. Please feel free to ask questions, point out things that could be improved or things that you would do differently. While I was searching other cabinets I found photos very helpful so if your cabinet at home has something that might be good in this one please post it up .

Thanks

The first photo: The original Cabinet. It cost me $60 from from the local retirement home 2nd hand market.

2nd: Air vents that I found at Bunnings (many many trips to bunnings were involved in the making of this enclosure ). They have the plastic fly mesh already stapled to the back. They had all sorts of vents in different sizes and shapes some had fly mesh already on the back some didnt.

3rd:Cut a big hole in the middle shelf using the method with the drill and jig-saw (explained in the next step). I had to make sure I could fit in my feature piece of wood so it ended up being a very large hole.

4th: At this stage I also measured out the holes for the vents. To cut them out I drilled holes in two of the corners then used a jig-saw to cut out the rectangles (the holes have to be big enough for the jig-saw blade to fit in).
I cut the sides of the litter dam to fit the cabinet. Used a sliding bevel to get the angle right on the inside of the cabinet then cut it with cut-off saw. Screwed it in up through the bottom where the small shelf is (this way the scews cant be seen from the outside). 
Next I sanded the entire enclosure, inside and out. Painted 3 coats of a water based varnish, a small 1L tin was more then enough (sorry I cant remember exactly what it was, if anyone wants to know just ask and I'll go and find the tin).

5th: I painted the inside with Commelins Pond Sealer - sandstone colour. It looked much better in my mind then in reality so I changed it to black which was exponetially better, again a 1L tub would be enough.

6th: Placed in the wood feature. Its a tree root system (upsidedown) from a tree that had grown on the side of a river bank, hence all of the roots come out in the same direction, I didnt have to cut any off the back. The tree had died and been washed down the river. I just gurnied it and cut it to fit. I cut a hollow log in half with a chainsaw and hung it from the roof. The last photo shows the loops and hooks. I can easily remove the log by simply unhooking it.


----------



## eddie123 (Jul 2, 2012)

awesome!what snake?


----------



## Catnei (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks . When it's finished it will eventually be home to a common tree snake. Still needs heating, lighting, substrate, fake plants and a door but I'll continue to post photos as I go.


----------



## eddie123 (Jul 2, 2012)

sounds awesome good luck


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Congrats on an excellent conversion. I love your tree branches (I'm looking for some like that for my enclosure). Well done!!!!


----------



## Jande (Jul 5, 2012)

That looks great.


----------



## dragon170 (Jul 5, 2012)

just done the same thing for my forest Dragons if I get time later I might post some pics


----------



## Catnei (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. While I was looking for cool tree branches the idea of tree roots came to me. I also started looking for old dead trees that I could dig up but just got lucky with the one I found. An exta observation I made: keep an eye out for tea trees and paperbark trees, they often grow in interesting shapes


----------

